# Do I have to ask it in All languages?



## Encolpius

Good evening, 

The rules:

you want to ask for a translation of a word/phrase/sentence into as many languages as possible. Example:* "How do you say open the door in your language?"*
you want to discuss a linguistic phenomenon as it occurs (or doesn't) in all languages. Example: *"Does your language have irregular plurals?"*

So, if I want to translate a phrase only into 10-15 languages I am really interested, am I forced to use the All languages forum? 

Thank you, Enc.


----------



## JamesM

"_Only_ into 10-15 languages"?   Yes,  I think All Languages is the best option.


----------



## Encolpius

So what number of languages is allowed to ask separate questions in different forums?


----------



## JamesM

Well, first you should check our translation dictionary.  After that, if you have a question for a bilingual forum (such as Spanish-French) you can ask about either target language.  In monolingual forums (such as English Only or Français Seulement) you can only ask about that one target language and the question must be in the target language.

Beyond that, you can use All Languages.

To simply ask "What is the word in French for carpet" is not really within the scope of any of our forums.  That would call for a search in the dictionary.  If you have a question after reading the dictionary definition you are welcome to ask in the particular forum, if there is one, or in All Languages.


----------



## Encolpius

JamesM said:


> ...If you have a question after reading the dictionary definition you are welcome to ask in the particular forum, if there is one, or in All Languages.



Thank you.
Since I have been a frequent visitor of All languages I know it's the worst option to translate complicated idioms into 5-10 languages I am interested. So if I get it right it is no flooding to ask to translate a complicated idiom in more forums.


----------



## JamesM

As far as I know there is no limit on the number of forums to which you can post a question, assuming the question applies to the target language(s).


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, thank you, good news indeed.


----------



## JamesM

Please be aware, though, that different forums have slightly different guidelines.  For example, questions that would generate a list of answers are not accepted in English Only.


----------



## cherine

Hi,
We had similar situations before, and the consensus between the moderators was that many of them preferred that such questions be posted in AL instead of in 5 or 10 different forums.
You can specify in your first post the languages in which you're interested. Although this wouldn't stop others from posting in languages you didn't ask about.


----------



## Encolpius

I know AL very much and I am sure it is not created for most of my questions so I'd prefer to ask 5 questions in different forums. I am really not interested in answers in 6000 languages.


----------

